# Notifications of private messages



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was searching on how to send a private message, when I found that Sandstorm had sent me a message. I feel bad because I didn’t realize I had a message and didn’t know it.
I’m not complaining, I just need to learn more


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I got the one you sent me on my profile page... did you see the reply? This was like a week or two ago.

Apparently there is more than one way to send a private message and more than one place it can go to.  

Yes, I also find it confusing.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s no problem Tag. I know that we’re all still figuring out this new format. I didn’t take any offense though.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I found the same thing , evidently there are two different message sections. One appears to be accessed the regular way and another if you click on your avatar while viewing a post.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not getting notifications in my email like used. This morning I went to my profile and checked all the boxes that I figured would intitiatle an email notification.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Rayshot said:


> I am not getting notifications in my email like used. This morning I went to my profile and checked all the boxes that I figured would intitiatle an email notification.


Did checking the boxes make any change in that? I’ll use a mention @Rayshot. That should prompt an email as well as this reply. I found that some of my settings on the app Tapatalk, were interfering with or overriding the new website settings. I closed my Tapatalk account completely, two days ago, as I did not care for their privacy practices. It also took care of the interference I was having.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It seems to have worked.


----------

